# Got our butts handed to us...



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

by the Bears. Pack looked weak today in the conditions. It will be interesting over the next few weeks!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Don't feel too bad. We have a new guy at work who is a rabid Vikes fan. We have him on suicide watch tonight.
Burl


----------

